
Happy Lupercalia (2011) - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/02/happy-lupercalia.html
======
tomcooks
About the she-wolf that raised Romulus and Remus: keep in mind that said she-
wolf was most probably a prostitute, rather than an animal[0], much to the
disdain of medieval clergy and dictators infatuated with mythology.
[0]([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupa](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupa))

~~~
empath75
If that’s the case, then almost all the Roman writers were also confused about
it, as well as various Roman sculptors.

~~~
lou1306
The story about the twins being raised by a prostitute (whose name was Acca
Larentia, by the way) was already well-known in Roman times.

> Sunt qui Larentiam volgato corpore lupam inter pastores vocatam putent; inde
> locum fabulae ac miraculo datum.

> Some writers think that Larentia, from her unchaste life, had got the
> nickname of "She-wolf" amongst the shepherds, and that this was the origin
> of the marvellous story.

(Titus Livius, _Ab Urbe Condita_ , I.4)

Probably, people just kept using the legend of the she-wolf to symbolize the
might of Rome.

